# 2 SETS OF 100 SPOKES AND VOGUE TIRES 16'S AND 17'S



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

These are not daytons,they are chinas. The chrome set is 16x7's and they are clean with very minimal rust.The tires on the chromes
still have 95% of tread..One tire need to be replaced all tho the tread is still good..The gold centers are not show ready but great for a daily,or street.the tread is 75%

I have a set of dayton 3way caps as well.I will post more pics soon.If you have any questions,please call me at 913-489-1580 (Brock)


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Big Jaycaddie said:


> These are not daytons,they are chinas. The chrome set is 16x7's and they are clean with very minimal rust.The tires on the chromes
> still have 95% of tread..One tire need to be replaced all tho the tread is still good..The gold centers are not show ready but great for a daily,or street.the tread is 75%
> 
> I have a set of dayton 3way caps as well.I will post more pics soon.If you have any questions,please call me at 913-489-1580 (Brock)
> ...


NICE!


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

The gold center 17's are now sold.They sold local today....


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...ls-vogue-tires-clean-wheels-meaty-vogues.html
I got these 16''s and vogues for sale 1000.00 plus shipping


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ereunotres (Jan 31, 2009)

There aint nothing better then a fresh set of vogues........tttttt


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

How much for the 3 prongs


----------



## dose719 (Feb 26, 2017)

What size are the tires on these? They look good, I want to get some for my daily Caddy but aint dishin out 230 a tire for 255/60/16s they got some 205/55/16 for 98 bucks


----------



## suaz (27 d ago)

Are the 16s still available


----------

